# Team USA = Best Dressed



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Some of those shoes don't match though...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:laugh: Team USA is decked out while others are showing up to the opening ceremonies dressed like this...










Some already in uniforms....


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

Who would have thunk it? The dress code even extends to the offseason :biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I think Carmello is wearing some kind of athletic shoe turned "dress" shoe. no doubt something Jordan came up with. :laugh:

Don't look so happy there, 'Twan.

Brad Miller looks like one of the inmates from Prison Break.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Some of those shoes don't match though...


Which pretty much ruins all this "best dressed" _thang_.

And "both hands on the crotch" posture doesn't look very classy either.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

What were LJ and Melo thinking? It looks like they are both wearing cowboy boots. :sour:


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

They should be decked out in red suits and fur coats like those Dr. Funk commercials with the Roswell Rayguns. "Glory B Da Funk's on Me!"


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

its pretty obvious that the camera man thought lebron and melo should be front because of those hilarious shoes... becuase paul and hinrich should logically be in front because theyre shorter. 

haha and now they look even shorter. how sad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DuMa said:


> its pretty obvious that the camera man thought lebron and melo should be front because of those hilarious shoes... becuase paul and hinrich should logically be in front because theyre shorter.
> 
> haha and now they look even shorter. how sad.


I think LeBron, Dwyane and Carmelo are in the front row because they are the captains.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kzero said:


> "Glory B Da Funk's on Me!"


Memories....


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> I think LeBron, Dwyane and Carmelo are in the front row because they are the captains.


and dwight, bosh and elton are in the back because theyre scrubs right?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they look like they're dressed for the annual awards dinner down at the rotary club.

:clown:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DuMa said:


> and dwight, bosh and elton are in the back because theyre scrubs right?


No, it's because they are the tallest. That's why I think the reason that Melo, Wade and LeBron are in the front row along with 3 members of the coaching staff is because they are the team captains.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Melo looks like a Happy Jamaican in Kingston. LOL.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol LeBron's like wearing moccasins or something.


----------



## TYRONE BIGGUMS (Aug 8, 2006)

i heard that LBJ had a vest on too

im gonna start a thread about it as soon as i`ve cut my eyes out with a blunt knife to get over the pointlessness of discussing what multi-millionaires who could`nt give 2 figs about there fans are wearing

perhaps they could all wear stephs new 15 buck shoes but i doubt it....150 bucks a pair for LBJ`s....what a chump


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

battier looks a lot taller in that pic.. looks a little taller than JJ actually. Paul looks like he's close to earl boykins height in that pic.

i thought the shoes look weird too.. but i guess when you're lebron and carmelo you get away with making fashion statements.


----------

